# Very bad hip pains?



## jkwidener

For the last 6 months i have had very bad hip pain in my left hip. The doctor has had x-rays done and found nothing..If there is nothing there then why does it hurt? Thats what i ask him, he said it is probably arthritis. Sometimes its so bad i cant even walk. Has anyone else had this problem, and if so what did they finally find and do about it? Thank You in advance.


----------



## leighhi27

Hi,

When I am in a flare I have all kinds of reactive arthritis in various joints in my body.  It tends to move around.  Yes, it hurts so much sometimes that I can't move.  I am actually going through that right now.  My doctors have prescribed different arthritis drugs that do help.  Celebrex is one of the drugs.  Aleve works for me as well but some doctors say that it can cause flares in some people.  When the pain is really, really bad I will take a darvacet or loretab, but only when it is unbearable.  I wish there was more I could tell you to help.  I do understand your pain.  If you take an over the counter pain medication try Tylenol for arthritis.  My doctors say that is better for you than Aleve, although I think Aleve works best for an over the counter medication.  I hope this was some help to you.

Leigh


----------



## Kev

I think you should keep an eye on this.  I too have arthritic like pains from Crohns, but they tend to come and go, and aren't specific or continuous to just one joint. It would be easy to just blame the crohn's (or whatever) but it may be un-related, and I think you should talk to as many of your medico's as possible, better safe than sorry


----------



## Skinsfan1229

what about a dexa scan or bone density scan have you had one of those done on your hips?  If you dont mind, may I ask how much you weigh? I know when I lose a lot of weight, or like when coming out of the hospital after a surgery I have pain in my lower back and hips and it usually correlates with losing weight.


----------



## DanSJVDavis

*Joint pain*

I have insane pains in my hips, shoulders and back most times.  The hips and shoulders I'm pretty sure were caused by long-term prednisone use, but the back is probably arthritis, since my knees and finger joints have been acting up too.  I should probably get my back checked by a Rheumatologist, but haven't gotten around to doing it.  Actually hurts my ribcage and breastbone to cough most days and I tend to live on half-breaths.  And GODS I dread having to sneeze!


----------



## tonya_n_ky

I have the joint pains also and sometimes it feels like I have the flu. BUT I also have trouble with my sciatica nerve. The pain goes through your buttcheek more than hip but it hurts like heck! Hope you get it taken care of. Hugzz n' Take Care.


----------



## ruthymg

Theres a relatively new drug called Humira which has been approved for Arthritic problems and is soon to be approved for crohns and colitis too, could kill 2 birds with one stone if you gave that a try.


Ruth


----------



## sunflower

Dan, your symptoms sound pretty bad.  You really sould see a Rheumatologist.  Some of the inflammatory arthritis conditions can permanently damage your back and ribs.  JMHO


----------



## NikiB

I had very bad hip pain. The dr. kept telling me it was arthritis due to Crohn's then one day I woke up with a giant red hot lump near my hip. turned out it was an abcess collecting near my hip.The pain turned out to be this growing infection pushing on nerve endings. This isn't to scare u but just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Stephy Chelle

My GI sent me to a doctor for my low back pain. I told that doctor it was more just past my back into by butt. After doing his bending and twisting of my entire body, he said it was my hips, not my back. Of course once he started bending my legs at the hips I felt the pain in my hops then as well as my low back. I had x-rays done this past Thursday. So we will see.


----------



## outlier

ankylosing spondylitis is a form of arthritis that is linked with crohn's. it effects the si (hip) joints and back. it effects the ligaments and tendants rather then the joint like ostioarthiritis. many people don't know until fusion has already occured. ask your doctor about it and maybe ask to see a rhematogist.


----------



## Judith

Hello JKWidener,

Your doctor sounds like many I have seen in the past. Did he say it is probably arthritis and "have a nice day"? Or, is he trying to figure out what it is and what to do next? Also, has he sent you to a rheumatologist?  Do you have a history of arthritis in the family? Have you ever had an injury to the hip? Has he done MRI or CT scan? Has your RF factor been tested? What is your age? Do you have arthritis other places in your body? Skinsfan1229 asked about your weight, I think this is a great question too and is often a factor with arthritis.

I have arthritis that can often cause a vicious cycle of muscle spasms which will clamp down on my nerve endings causing more muscle spasms. Do you have any problems with hip rotation (that does not cause a crunching sound in your hip)? Specifically, if you lay on your back, can you grab your left knee (on the outside edge) with your right hand and cross your body? If you can do this can you do it to the same extent on both sides?  

tonya_n_ky talked about the sciatica pain she has. I agree, it is awful. Does the pain you feel shoot down to your toes? Sometimes you can get the sciatic "trapped" within the muscle and it is extremely painful. A decent physical therapist that specializes in this can "untrap" it for you if this is your problem.

I know I have asked a lot of questions but have you ever had any problems with your lower back. Believe it or not, you can have a lower back spasm that feels like it is in your hip.

I hope you feel better.


----------



## bigtruck

Have they checked for a psoass abcess? I presented with hip pain very like sciatica but it turned out to be a psoass abcess.


----------



## Chrismac

Yeah, I get really bad hip pain sometimes. My doctor had me continuously on prednisone for 7 years (I had no idea it was bad back then) and that pretty much screwed up the bones around my pelvis. Hips, lower back etc.

I go through a few mornings of severe hip pain then nothing for a couple of months, then something else. Now I don't take pred and do take lots of calcium it's not so often, but my lower back where the spine meets the pelvis cracks and pops ALL the time. I've never heard anything like it. It sounds like I'm twisting bubble wrap.

My left shoulder is bad and recently has been aching a lot but I put that down to dislocating it a few years back, it barely has muscle holding it together now.


----------



## exit4

Oh the Hip Pain! Butt cheeks/lower back more than hip and it affects both hips at different times. Mornings are the worst for me. MRI and CT scans do not show anything, had PT - not much help, rhematogist tells me nothing can be done, take pain meds when needed. My usual Crohn’s pains – urgency, belly pain, dria are better with Humira, but this hip pain is terrible...Electric heat pad works the best!


----------



## Chrismac

Butt cheeks!! Now you mention it that's exactly what it is. Butt cheek pain.. and pelvis, lower back, hips.


----------



## outlier

I would say that non-ostitoarthritis is treated much like crohn's so the humira should help what about Methotrextate or sulfasalazine


----------



## SugarberryGA

I'm with exit4!!  Can I ever relate!


----------



## Caligurl

I can totally relate! Even with the humira it took 2.5 years for it to start working but I have to stretch the hips, I have arthritis in both hips do to predisone! the evil drug! I was only on it for four years, but apparently long enough...one thing after another with this disease! Calicum/Vita D too! g luck!


----------



## Paul Cronk

I have had severe pain for as long as I have had the Crohn's (3 years) mainly in the neck and shoulders but also in the sacroiliac joint and right buttock and also elsewhere on a migratory basis. I see the physiotherapist twice a week, the osteopath once a month, take paracetamol or ixprim, occasional cortisone shots. I am on Humira for the Crohn's and after 4 months that mitigates the Crohn's (no actual remission) but does not seem to touch the joint pain.

Now my Osteopath says that my nervous system is constricted more than anyone he has seen except with meningitis (which I have not got).

So the next step is probably via the Rheumy to see if the spondylitis is ankylosing or if there is anything else which can be done on a centralised basis for the pain. Don't want a Neurologist, I have enough ologists already and they have a hard time talking to each other or agreeing anything because they see it all through the prism of their own specialisation.

Practical ideas are: laying flat, stretching exercises, walking 20 mins + every day, using neck and/or corset brace for lifting and carrying, maintaining good posture etc. Sometimes you wonder why you bother but we don't ever give up, right?

Nobody but heros on this site.


----------



## SugarberryGA

I went to see an orthopaedist last week and was diagnosed with scoliosis and arthritis in my lower back and hips.  I'm not terribly surprised, seeing as how I have Crohn's and have taken so many rounds of prednisone over the years.  And, yes Paul, there are nobody but heros on this site.


----------



## wendell

gosh i did not know that the hip pain I have is from the crohns its awful at night if I lay on my right side it feels like there is a rock stuck to my right hip and I have to move to take pressure off it then my shoulders start to hurt both of them wihich ever side im laying on I cant sleep on my back or my stomach so most of the night im switching from side to side to eleviate the pain.It makes for a long night and then Im extremly tired all the time..:mad2:


----------



## Paul Cronk

I had zero result from a full spinal column MRI scan but still have excruciating lumbar pain. No joke I wear suspenders instead of a belt and no more tight jeans because belts or tight trousers make it worse! It will drive me to write because my ace computer chair with hard moveable lumbar support is the only comfortable place to be.


----------



## exit4

I discovered that my hip pain was a little better in the morning after sleeping on a firmer mattress at a hotel I was staying recently. That morning, in a hotel room, I did not have to slide on my side and wiggle out of the bed!  I have been sleeping at home on a mattress with a pillow top for years! I am still stiff and in pain, but anything to make the pain just a little better is worth checking it out. I now will definitely look into a firmer mattress or maybe one of those number beds as my wife does like a very soft mattress. Does anyone have a good experience with a number bed?


----------



## Paul Cronk

I recommend a top quality 'memory foam' mattress and mine's not the very firmest because we both have low body mass and lots of bits sticking out!

Seems expensive but mattresses and chairs can be a refuge if you get it right, so the money I haven't spent on holidays has partly gone on really supportive comfortable stuff to sleep, lie, or sit upright upon.

At least Crohns cannot attack the structure of your furniture (tho it probably would if it could!)


----------



## Latte

I have very bad right hip pain and pelvic pain at first I thought it was the endometriosis returning but after another laparoscopy I was told it wasnt that.
A pelvic and hip MRI scan was clear so they said it wasnt arthritis and it was just down as undiagnosed chronic pain.
However I have now finally been diagnosed with Crohns would that explain the pain and why the scans were clear ?
I am currently on Entorcort and wear a transdermal pain patch called BuTrans for the pain but it would be nice to know if there is a proper reason for it

When I am really bad I cant put any weight on my right leg at all


----------



## Paul Cronk

They can't find anything clinically wrong with my articulation but the rheumatologist still puts it down to secondary symptoms of Crohns just based on experience. That means I get health cover for physical therapy under the Crohn's umbrella at 100% here in France but equally important someone believes in me. I believe in you.


----------



## MendyVarner

When I was in a full blown flare, my hip pain was horrible!!! I also had burning on the insides of my legs as well...it was miserable...now it just comes and goes and isn't so bad. But hip pain makes it difficult to get comfortable! Hang in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hiedi

Did any of you also have a pocket of swelling below your hip bone kind of the front? I do and it seems to get bigger as the pain increases. The pain was just in my right hip but now it has spread to my left. I also have burning in my groin areas and pain that travels down my buttocks and thigh into my knee. I just had MRI's of my pelvis and abdomen and it showed nothing except enlarged spleen and liver. I also had an MRI of my SI joint a few months ago and it showed nothing...so frustrated.


----------



## rinasme

Having hip pain 3 years ago I accidently found out the cause, check for side effects
on the meds you are taking, mine was the coating on Asacol and Pantoloc. Also changed up my high blood pressure pills. I spent a lot of money on Physio and Massages. I no longer have any symptoms


----------

